# Suggestions on a Reliable NG Generator - Free Wellhead Gas



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Any suggestions?

Generac has them - any others or an inexpensive source of Generac would be appreciated.

I would also like to find one without the need to pay for a transfer switch as we will use this NG Generator in a closed system.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Absolute best unit is a Hawkpower which has a diesel converted to run on natural gas. It's rated for prime use which means you can run it as many hours as needed until it needs an oil change. That means you could run it 24/7 for a couple of months. It is rated for prime use. they also have a long run version which can be run around four months constantly before needing an oil change. That version has a bigger oil pan. Normal hours before rebuild is 30,000 to 40,000 hours.

This is a link to the natural gas fueled Hawkpower generators. They are pricey but are more competitive for the larger KW units.

http://www.maesco.com/products/hp/hp_gaseous/hp_gaseous.html

Look at the Generac warranty closely. some have reported that running it for an extended period voids the warranty. It is not designed or rated for extended use. Some Generacs used Chinese engines in the past. There are some unhappy comments out there. Google Generac and problems to see what's current.

The warranty is key. Ask any dealer it there will be any problem if you have to run their brand longer than a week or two. 

If it's not connected to the grid, you shouldn't need a transfer switch unless you have another onsite source of power. even then you should be able to isolate the two sources from interfering with each other.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Darren.

I haven't found prices on the site yet - but the 1/4 ton weight was enough to make me wobble. I like the Diesel engine and ability to run constantly.

I have thought about buying a 5 KW Honda, and retrofitting it with a NG conversion kit, and putting my 3500 EG winterized, in a Faraday cage in the barn, but I would rather find one already set up for NG, to meet our needs though. I have heard that if converting a gas genny to NG special cooling needs to be set up to protect the engine,

Our needs:

We use the 3500 to pump our water up from the holler - 120 feet up, and 700 feet in distance - that is our largest electric need, and we have a 1300 gallon cistern in the ground now to limit the pump needs.

Ringer Washer uses 1000 watts surge, and 500 to run it - so very low usage there.

Essentially our needs are very low, so I hate to put a lot of dough into a generator, but the fuel will be free.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The diesel units have some heft to them. They have to as a compression ignition engine. That's also what makes them last so long. 

I have no idea how old you are. Based on your needs, you'll never have a problem with the converted diesel unit in your lifetime. The 7Kw Hawkpower unit is air cooled. I wouldn't be suprised if it wasn't $7,000 new. I've never heard of the additional cooling requirements. As long as you have a separator on the gas line, I'd get the Honda but also use a particulate filter. 

MAESCO usually has used and reconditioned units available. I've never seen a natural gas fueled unit. I think they did conversions in the past. I'd watch for a used 7KW diesel unit and ask about a conversion. 

The Lister Petter gensets, same engine as Hawkpower, also show up on eBay. Take a look at the specs. They're 1800 RPM engines which contribute to the longevity. Warranty is five years or 5,000 hours. Ask Generac or any other maker what theirs is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diesel-Gene...27632652?pt=BI_Generators&hash=item3f1a817a0c


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm using a older propane 8000 watt generac unit.new eatails about $2200 thru northern tool-really close to what factory sez for price.i believe a nozzle change is only diff.


----------

